# Fish



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

This question is for all ex UK residents now living in NZ or NZ residents living in UK.
I want to make a fish pie (Jamie Olivers recipe). In the UK I would use Cod (Atlantic/Coldwater) and Smoked Haddock. Does anyone with any knowledge of both countries have any suggestions which NZ fish would be best to replicate both ingredients??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

bdl123 said:


> This question is for all ex UK residents now living in NZ or NZ residents living in UK.
> I want to make a fish pie (Jamie Olivers recipe). In the UK I would use Cod (Atlantic/Coldwater) and Smoked Haddock. Does anyone with any knowledge of both countries have any suggestions which NZ fish would be best to replicate both ingredients??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



I love fish pie! I make fish pie in NZ with white fish such as: red cod, blue cod, tarihiki, hoki, groper and salmon. As for the smoked, it's not very often that I've seen any smoked fish on the fresh fish counter, but they have smoked fish shrinked wrapped in those packets hanging up where the fish is, i.e. Salmon, but it's expensive. I'd suggest buying on special or smoking your own or leave it out completely.

Hope that helps!


----------



## welshjohn369 (Apr 12, 2012)

Red cod is good enough for fish pie I think, blue cod is expensive and deserves to be eaten on a plate freshly cooked. I would possibly go snapper at a push if I was rich lol

Up Northland most large supermarkets with a fishmonger have smoked fish on sale, Kahawai is very common, but if you know some good mates who fish, try Kingfish or even smoked Marlin which is gorious.


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help everyone...I've managed to get Blue Cod, smoked red cod & salmon...will let you know the verdict 😄

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Verdict....beautiful fish pie!! Thanks everyone xx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

